# Lexus hybrid need advise



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

When making a full turn i hear big hammering noise from front passenger side. I took it to my local garage i was told driveshaft needs to be changed and it can only be done by Lexus. Due to covid it is extremely hard for me to get an appointment with a Lexus dealer to have a look at it. It is a Lexus Is300h rwd 2015


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Did you have a question buried somewhere in there? If you are asking for help and/or opinions on the diagnosis, it sure would help if you’d disclose what Lexus model you are talking about here.

But yes, if the Lexus you have is front wheel drive, then the symptom and diagnosis do sound about right. Not sure why it would need to be done at a dealer, though.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Did you have a question buried somewhere in there? If you are asking for help and/or opinions on the diagnosis, it sure would help if you'd disclose what Lexus model you are talking about here.
> 
> But yes, if the Lexus you have is front wheel drive, then the symptom and diagnosis do sound about right. Not sure why it would need to be done at a dealer, though.


Thank you I just updated the opening post. It is RWD model is is300h 2015


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Hummmmm... Since it's RWD, I'd be a bit suspect regarding the diagnosis, then. Not really sure how the driveshaft would cause hammering in the *front* passenger side.


----------



## Miuipixel (Dec 2, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hummmmm... Since it's RWD, I'd be a bit suspect regarding the diagnosis, then. Not really sure how the driveshaft would cause hammering in the *front* passenger side.


This is why I posted here to see if anyone has experienced similar problem and how did they resolve it?


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Miuipixel said:


> When making a full turn i hear big hammering noise from front passenger side. I took it to my local garage i was told driveshaft needs to be changed and it can only be done by Lexus. Due to covid it is extremely hard for me to get an appointment with a Lexus dealer to have a look at it. It is a Lexus Is300h rwd 2015


Probably take it to a reputable mechanic and get a 2nd or even a 3rd opinion. Sometimes it could be a pretty minor thing but they say it something else because they can and charge you for that while they fix the minor issue making it seem like they did the job of what you paid for but really they just took you for your $$$ because you didn't know any better.

If in doubt go for a 2nd opinion.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> This is why I posted here to see if anyone has experienced similar problem and how did they resolve it?


Posting at www.clublexus.com might bring better results.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Posting at www.clublexus.com might bring better results.


Or any auto forum.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Miuipixel said:


> This is why I posted here to see if anyone has experienced similar problem and how did they resolve it?


I hate to advertise another forum here but Bob The Oil guy is the best,
I'm sure there will be a Lexus mechanic there....
Along with petroleum engineers
Airline pilots and mechanics
Lawyers
All very willing to give you more help than you can ever believe.
Step by step and pics
Great group

https://bobistheoilguy.com/forums/


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

Miuipixel said:


> When making a full turn i hear big hammering noise from front passenger side. I took it to my local garage i was told driveshaft needs to be changed and it can only be done by Lexus. Due to covid it is extremely hard for me to get an appointment with a Lexus dealer to have a look at it. It is a Lexus Is300h rwd 2015


Look it up on Youtube. Someone will have done a video on it. You can probably do it yourself on the side of the road between jobs.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Miuipixel said:


> When making a full turn i hear big hammering noise from front passenger side. I took it to my local garage i was told driveshaft needs to be changed and it can only be done by Lexus. Due to covid it is extremely hard for me to get an appointment with a Lexus dealer to have a look at it. It is a Lexus Is300h rwd 2015


CV axles usually click like a card in bicycle spokes when they're shot. Anyone can do those, it doesn't have to go to Lexus. There's nothing special about them on a Hybrid either.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

E30addixt said:


> CV axles usually click like a card in bicycle spokes when they're shot. Anyone can do those, it doesn't have to go to Lexus. There's nothing special about them on a Hybrid either.


That is correct. However, he is talking about a sound in the front of a RWD car. Therefore, I'd suggest at least getting a second opinion from another shop.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> That is correct. However, he is talking about a sound in the front of a RWD car. Therefore, I'd suggest at least getting a second opinion from another shop.


I totally missed the rwd part. For some reason I was thinking an RX300 instead &#128562;

That said now, it rattle type hammering is usually sway bar links on the cheap end of the spectrum. Impossible to diag over the internet though. Second opinion is the way to go.


----------

